
Why Valley engineers are no longer being poached for $1m in pay - shawndumas
http://finance.yahoo.com/news/why-valley-engineers-no-longer-233631062.html;_ylc=X1MDMTE5Nzc4NDE4NQRfZXgDMQRfeXJpZAMxM2Nlc2kxYmxtcDBjBGcDZFhWcFpEeHVjejQ1TmpsaE1EQmhOQzFrWW1VMExUTTNNR1V0T0Raa05TMHlNV1ZtTjJVME1HUXlOV1U4Wm1sbGJHUStaMjl2Wnc9PQRsYW5nA2VuLVVTBG9yaWdfbGFuZwNlbgRvcmlnX3JlZ2lvbgNVUwRwb3MDMQRyZWdpb24DVVMEc3ltYm9sA0dPT0c-?.tsrc=applewf
======
danso
Good to hear that Managed by Q is doing well, according to their founders. I
guess it hasn't been that many months since I read about them in the Times
[1], but had wondered how well they would do after Homejoy's collapse.

[1] [http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-
goo...](http://www.nytimes.com/2016/02/28/magazine/managed-by-qs-good-jobs-
gamble.html)

